# Porridge & D



## mrsnookie1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thought this morning I would go back to good old porridge for my breakfast, after not having it for a while.Just had my lunch and after eating it had really sore tummy and had to rush to the loo with D.Do you think it's the porridge or just a coincidence? Of course now I've had D I'm immediately beginning to worry about having more today and making myself more anxious, with in the back of my mind panicing that I have to go out later to my children's swimming lessons which last 1 1/2 hours.Talk about a vicious circle!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe it wasn't the actual porridge but the milk. I know I will be ill if I have milk.


----------



## mrsnookie1 (Feb 21, 2005)

since seeing a dietician, on dairy free diet,so on soya milk


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

hi mrs nookie, i saw my dietician last year and she suggested i try soya milk, i kinda frowned at her as i thought yuk i bet it tastes crappy, i was surprised to find i liked it and i still take it, occasionally i have some semi-skimmed in my tea.also i take oatmeal for brekkie and ive had no real probs with it.i am ibs-d but occasionally i have a bit of c but not too often.what other kinds of food do you take?


----------



## mrsnookie1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi joolsTried porridge again yesterday morning which had the same effect, by lunchtime I had loose BM so have given up 0n porridge for the time being.I try to have as normal a diet as possible, but steer away from creamy things, processed food, too much veg, no fruit, it really doesnt agree with me but I do take a multi vitamin daily and have just started taking calcium, was taking calcium, magnesium and zinc combo but LNape recommended to drop that so we'll see how that works.Today I am going 'out on the town' for a few (probably a lot) drinks and a curry and I know that a consequence of that is I will suffer for the next couple of days, but you can't hide indoors for the rest of your life I suppose.This is the first time I've been out without my husband since I can't remember and to be honest I'm literally sh****g myself I'm so nervous. So I guess I'll need to be full of loperamide to cope.Will report back next week no doubt, moaning about symptons.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

hiya i hope you had a good night out your quite right to have a curry what id do for a good curry,sorry the porridge does not agree with you.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i have trouble with oats and other high fibre, nice things... i miss flapjacks mmm..


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah for some reason I can't eat porridge either or ready brek. I seem ok with rice krispies and the tiniest of milk - with calcium tablet.I had wondered if it was the hot breakfast hitting my stomach - no that's probably stupid. But I stick with rice or corn flakes.


----------



## Becia (Feb 17, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what all is porridge? And yeah, the milk would be the killer for me. I've come to be addicted to Honey Nut Cherrios and vanilla soy milk. The nuttiness in both items are really good together! Toss a banana in there and I'm good to go for a while.


----------



## mrsnookie1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Porridge is basically oats and I have noticed recently that if I have haggis or black pudding ( which also contain oats) I suffer the next day with D, anyone elso affected by oats, barley etc??


----------

